# Muzzel Break



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know of a smith in the Davis , Weber County area that installs muzzel brakes ? Need a name and a number for a friend. Thanks in advance, Al.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Impact guns has an awesome gun shop. what rifle ?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Impact guns has an awesome gun shop. what rifle ?


We thought of there. I had a .45 auto worked on over there. Works great , but the $$$ and fit and finished wasn't that good. The rifle is a Savage 7MM Rem. Mag.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Franz Bryner at the Gun Shop on 24th street (801-392-6855) Did a good job on the muzzle brake on my Savage. It was about a $100 but that has been 15 years ago.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> Franz Bryner at the Gun Shop on 24th street (801-392-6855) Did a good job on the muzzle brake on my Savage. It was about a $100 but that has been 15 years ago.


Is that the shop over the bridge on the west side ?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, south side of the road.
I've heard that Lee Childs in West Haven and Rex Fuestle in South Weber do fair work as well.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I wont argue with the high cost, they are top dollar. But the finish and performance on everything they have worked on has left me very satisfied


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Impact guns has an awesome gun shop. what rifle ?


Impact sends out a lot of the work to another gunsmith. I had a trigger done and it was not their in house gunsmith that did it. You pay impact to be a middle man. I have not had many good experiences with impact. Tell me something is in their warehouse and still dont have it after 3 weeks. I wont do business there any more.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have not had Impact do any work on my guns but I think their customer service is very poor.

Here is another shop I have heard a couple of mentions of: http://www.wasatchprecisionarms.com/


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys this helps alot. Al.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I just had Lee Childs in West Haven do a muzzle break and trigger work on my Rem 700 in 300 win mag. I will tell you what, it is flat out AWESOME!!! The fit and finish are absolutely PERFECT! It looks like it came from the factory that way 100%. I would highly recomend using him. I have not seen other people work but, Lee did an outstanding job on mine and I am very happy. I went and shot it for the first time last night and really really LOVE IT!.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

If it was me I'd try Guy Malmberg at Lock Stock and Barrel: (801)943-8563. He's in Salt Lake, but worth the jaunt.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.wasatchprecisionarms.com/

+1

they do great work.


----------

